# Qu'est-ce que la bêtise ?



## shub2 (4 Décembre 2011)

Voilà, ça fait un peu sujet de café-philo ce thème: qu'est-ce donc que la bêtise ?

Je propose ma propre définition. À vous de juger et de proposer la votre.

"_La bêtise est ce qui est totalement impudique. La bêtise est ce qui s'étale au grand jour sans crainte du jugement d'autrui. D'ailleurs on ne dit jamais '*étaler son intelligence au grand jour*', ça ne fait pas sens_."


----------



## Nephou (4 Décembre 2011)

Le sujet ne me paraissant pas, à proprement parler, polémique je le déplace ici.


----------



## shub2 (5 Décembre 2011)

Pierre Desproges où es-tu ? Coluche tu nous a quitté trop tôt !

 Vous fustigiez la bêtise ordinaire, le racisme, les préjugés sexistes, antisémites et homophobes.
Le politiquement correct c'est bien. C'est même indispensable. Les nouvelles ne sont guère bonnes à la télé le soir à 20h: ça donne envie de fermer son poste et d'aller se coucher.
Pierre Desproges, ta chronique de la haine ordinaire était un monument ! La haine et la bêtise, ça va souvent ensemble, n'est-ce pas ?


Le politiquement correct c'est bien, mais des fois c'est un blocage: on ne peut plus dire du mal de la bêtise et de la haine, fustiger la c... comme Pierre et Coluche savait si bien le faire. 

Tout ce qui peut traîner dans la tête des gens ... le cerveau humain est un fourre-tout parfois, ça y ressemble. Les gens ont des fantasmes dégoûtants. Des fois, quand on entend les gens parler on dirait qu'Auschwitz n'a pas eu lieu. On choisit son camp et c'est pour la vie: voilà une assertion totalement stupide. Qu'est-ce qu'un camp ? Qu'est-ce que des origines ethniques ? Ça veut dire quoi ? Des fois il vaut mieux traîner des questions toute sa vie sans avoir de réponses plutôt qu'avoir des réponses: les réponses sont parfois de l'ordre de la Kalachnikov, genre aller tuer son voisin... ou ses voisins plutôt que chercher à cohabiter pacifiquement avec eux. Malheureusement, les certitudes dans la vie peuvent être meurtrières: la religion en est hélas un bon exemple. Des fois une seule phrase peut suffire à expliquer beaucoup de choses: l'être est ce qui persévère dans son être, a dit Spinoza dans l'Éthique. 


J'en finis pas de découvrir à quel point cette phrase est géniale. Merci Spinoza.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2011)

De mon point de vue montrer parfois de la bêtise, de l'idiotie, de la connerie, c'est commettre une erreur, une erreur d'appréciation ou de jugement. 

En tant qu'êtres humains nous sommes tous à un moment donné capables de faire preuve de bêtise, je ne suis pas parfait, tu n'es pas parfait, nous ne sommes pas parfait. D'après moi ce qui est bien plus détestable c'est la méchanceté et la cruauté.



> La haine et la bêtise, ça va souvent ensemble, n'est-ce pas ?


Non, pas nécessairement. Tu peux parfois effectivement te trouver en face d'une personne haineuse et bête ou bien de quelqu'un qui dit des bêtises mais sans méchanceté. 

Désolé pour ce message insuffisamment développé, mais c'est une question intéressante.


----------



## aCLR (5 Décembre 2011)

Ma définition de la bêtise.


Croire qu'en montrant un travail approximatif dans un espace public il n'y aura pas un clampin pour dire son dégoût ou un sentiment dans le genre




> Merci Spinoza.



C'est vrai qu'il était vachement drôle ce clown avec ses cheveux et son nez rouge. Qu'est-ce que j'ai pu rire ! Chaque fois qu'il passait en ville, je surinais ma mère pour qu'on y aille. L'autre par contre, le tout blanc, je l'aimais pas. Je le trouvais un peu bête



Désolé pour ce message insuffisamment développé, mais c'est une question intéressante.


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Décembre 2011)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, comme moi, 28 siècles de citations à propos de la bêtise/sottise par Lucien de Jerphanion.


----------



## ergu (5 Décembre 2011)

shub2 a dit:


> Pierre Desproges où es-tu ? Coluche tu nous a quitté trop tôt !
> 
> Vous fustigiez la bêtise ordinaire, le racisme, les préjugés sexistes, antisémites et homophobes.
> Le politiquement correct c'est bien. C'est même indispensable. Les nouvelles ne sont guère bonnes à la télé le soir à 20h: ça donne envie de fermer son poste et d'aller se coucher.
> ...



Cher shub2,
Je suis très ennuyé.
Mais alors, très, très, très, très, très...

Parce que, moi aussi j'adore Desproges et Coluche,
Moi aussi je me méfie comme la peste des certitudes,
Et moi non plus, je n'aime pas les religions.

En gros, je pourrais être d'accord avec toi.
En gros.

Sauf que, quand je lis un gros gloubiboulga comme ça, sans début, san fin, sans ossature, sans logique discernable dans l'enchaînement des idées, une espèce d'écriture automatique moralisante et sans la moindre once de poésie...

Il ne me vient qu'une conclusion à l'esprit : Oh pinaise, mais quel boulet autosatisfait et adorant s'écouter parler !

Du coup, me voilà à te dire des trucs pas sympas.

Quelle bêtise !
Non ?

ergu.


----------



## shub2 (5 Décembre 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Ma définition de la bêtise.
> 
> C'est vrai qu'il était vachement drôle ce clown avec ses cheveux et son nez rouge. Qu'est-ce que j'ai pu rire ! Chaque fois qu'il passait en ville, je surinais ma mère pour qu'on y aille. L'autre par contre, le tout blanc, je l'aimais pas. Je le trouvais un peu bête
> 
> ...


Désolé j'ai pas compris. C'est vrai que "Spinoza" ça fait un peu penser à un nom de clown. 

Tu as lu l'*Éthique* de lui, livre infiniment difficile mais riche ? Le *traité théologico-politique* où il fustige les prêtres et la prêtrise ? 

Je crois sentir que par ce message tu règles des comptes sur un "passif" dans un autre _thread_. La photo par hasard ? 
Tu as le droit ! Des gens sont morts pour que la liberté d'expression et le droit de vote soient considérés comme acquis et des conquêtes suffisamment importantes pour ne pas revenir dessus. 
Tu as le droit, j'ai le droit nous avons tous le droit de dire ce que nous voulons ... dans la limite de la LOI BIEN SÛR.
Même s'il y a une certaine Marine Le Pen qui aimerait bien .. enfin tu vois ce que je veux dire !


----------



## Emmanuel94 (5 Décembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Cher shub2,
> Je suis très ennuyé.
> Mais alors, très, très, très, très, très...
> 
> ...


 
Lui aussi , BHL,  adore s'écouter parler .... moi j'aime le silence


----------



## shub2 (5 Décembre 2011)

> Il ne me vient qu'une conclusion à l'esprit : Oh pinaise, mais quel boulet autosatisfait et adorant s'écouter parler !



Voir mon post précédent. 

Tu as le droit de dire et d'écrire ce que tu penses , heureusement, on est bien d'accord, dans la limite de la LOI ... et accessoirement, si on peut garder un certain respect vis-à-vis de la parole de l'Autre, de ses "enchaînements" apparemment illogique, voire d'une phraséologie qu'on juge déplacée ... on peut toujours dire les choses plus simplement et autrement, mais si on est trop simple, on appauvrit ce qu'on veut dire et ça peut devenir "bête" à son tour non ??

Je ne pense pas avoir des idées totalement claires ... ni sur ce sujet (la bêtise) ni sur les religions, ni sur la philosophie et même des fois en politique, si je sais bien dans quel camp je me situe et depuis fort longtemps , je me sens pas toujours très clair et sûr de moi à 100 % au moment de glisser mon bulletin dans l'urne vois-tu ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h39 ----------




> Lui aussi , BHL, adore s'écouter parler .... moi j'aime le silence


Moi aussi, j'aime le silence, le silence de la mer. 

Une solution simple, sans danger, sans mépris ni haine: ne plus venir lire les messages sur ce thread !!


----------



## ergu (5 Décembre 2011)

shub2 a dit:


> Une solution simple, sans danger, sans mépris ni haine: ne plus venir lire les messages sur ce thread !!



Donc, après le thread de photo où il ne faut pas détester les tiennes, le thread de discussion où il ne faut pas venir quand on n'est pas de ton avis.
Bon.

"Ils aiment Desproges sans savoir que Desproges les détestait"
Renaud
(Ouais, désolé, je n'ai pas lu Spinoza)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h48 ----------




shub2 a dit:


> mais si on est trop simple, on appauvrit ce qu'on veut dire



Majuscules ?
Je sais lire, tu sais.

Et tu confonds (à dessein ou pas) la complexité du fond avec celle de la forme.
Plus ce qu'on a à dire est complexe au niveau du sens, plus il faut faire d'effort sur la façon dont on l'expose, plus la structure de son exposé doit être en béton et son expression _simple_, justement (simple ne voulant pas dire court mais compréhensible).

Mais, sauf ton respect, dans ce fil je ne t'ai rien vu exprimer de particulièrement complexe, tu n'as fait qu'enfoncer les habituelles portes ouvertes de la figure du râleur libertaire.

_So what ?_


----------



## yvos (5 Décembre 2011)

Autant la 4 fromages ou la Royale, ça me parle, autant la Spinoza, j'vois pas. 

Y-a du lard dedans? :hein:


----------



## vg93179 (5 Décembre 2011)

Dans la définition de la bêtise (et non de dire des bêtises, le sens de bêtise étant alors différent), il y a, je pense, une faible capacité à raisonner (c.a.d. rassembler un certain nombre d'informations et en proposer une synthèse adaptée à son interlocuteur) et l'absence de conscience de ses faibles capacités de raisonnement (qui entretient la bêtise)
La bêtise se construit avec le temps, car elle est relative  : ne pas savoir raisonner à 5 ans, c'est dans la norme. Tenir des propos simplistes à 16 ans, ça se comprend. 
Le même niveau de raisonnement à 50 ans, c'est de la bêtise ( ou alors ca se passe au comptoir du bar et c'est de l'alcoolisme) 

La bêtise s'apprécie donc pour moi à sa véritable valeur sur le tard, nourrie par l'absence de conscience de ceux qui la pratiquent. 

"Être bête offre cet avantage, et aussi ce danger, que soi-même on ne s'en aperçoit pas"  a dit Tristan Bernard.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2011)

vg93179 a dit:


> Le même niveau de raisonnement à 50 ans, c'est de la bêtise ( ou alors ca se passe au comptoir du bar et c'est de l'alcoolisme)
> 
> La bêtise s'apprécie donc pour moi à sa véritable valeur sur le tard, nourrie par l'absence de conscience de ceux qui la pratiquent.



Il y en a qui savent se faire des amis


----------



## shub2 (5 Décembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Donc, après le thread de photo où il ne faut pas détester les tiennes, le thread de discussion où il ne faut pas venir quand on n'est pas de ton avis.
> Bon.
> 
> "Ils aiment Desproges sans savoir que Desproges les détestait"
> ...


Je n'interdis rien à personne: la preuve, tu es libre de poster ce que tu veux, heureusement d'ailleurs , ça veut dire que la liberté d'expression fonctionne et qu'on est pas dans une dictature !! Je vois mal comment je pourrais interdire à qui que ce soit de poster, même sur un _thread _que j'ai initié. Seuls les modérateurs de ce forum ont le pouvoir de faire cela, et ils n'en abusent pas, c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire: ils n'en abusent certes pas !



> Majuscules ?
> Je sais lire, tu sais.
> 
> Et tu confonds (à dessein ou pas) la complexité du fond avec celle de la forme.
> ...



Bon c'est bien, tu t'exprimes (je précise qu'il n'y a aucune ironie sous-tendant cette phrase). 

Il y a selon moi deux types de bêtise, je dirais: la bêtise passagère,  occasionnée par l'alcool ou un blues passager, et une bêtise inhérente, profonde, dangereuse et meurtrière (j'essaie de faire avancer le débat vers autre chose en disant cela ).
La bêtise "dangereuse" peut s'appeler indifféremment les guerres, les massacres ou l'intolérance ou la dictature. Peu importe , c'est affaire de subjectivité: par exemple comment qualifier cet extrémiste de droite norvégien qui vient sur une île où se réunissent des écologistes et fait un carton en massacrant des dizaines de personnes ?
C'est une folie meurtrière, mais à la base il y a des théories ou plutôt des idéologies extrémistes qui l'ont poussé à commettre cela. Que la justice norvégienne le déclare "irresponsable" c'est leur affaire pas la mienne. ENFIN , UN PEU QUAND MÊME ! Certains ou certaines ont perdu de la famille dans certaines folies meurtrières de l'Histoire et ça ne s'arrête pas malheureusement. 
Je sais, je suis pas très optimiste ! Désolé, j'aimerai avoir des choses plus positives et rigolotes à raconter...


----------



## tirhum (5 Décembre 2011)

shub2 a dit:


> Je n'interdis rien à personne: la preuve, tu es libre de poster ce que tu veux, heureusement d'ailleurs , ça veut dire que la liberté d'expression fonctionne et qu'on est pas dans une dictature !! Je vois mal comment je pourrais interdire à qui que ce soit de poster, même sur un _thread _que j'ai initié. Seuls les modérateurs de ce forum ont le pouvoir de faire cela, et ils n'en abusent pas, c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire: ils n'en abusent certes pas !


La bêtise c'est (aussi) de ne pas savoir quand s'arrêter... 

(je viens d'abuser, là ?!...)


----------



## da capo (5 Décembre 2011)

Une bonne lecture.


----------



## vg93179 (5 Décembre 2011)

shub2 a dit:


> Je n'interdis rien à personne: la preuve, tu es libre de poster ce que tu veux, heureusement d'ailleurs , ça veut dire que la liberté d'expression fonctionne et qu'on est pas dans une dictature !! Je vois mal comment je pourrais interdire à qui que ce soit de poster, même sur un _thread _que j'ai initié. Seuls les modérateurs de ce forum ont le pouvoir de faire cela, et ils n'en abusent pas, c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire: ils n'en abusent certes pas !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quel cafarnaüm intellectuel ... 
Attention, je ne sais pas quel âge tu as, mais au delà de 16 ans, il faut vite prendre conscience du peu d'intérêt intellectuel de tes propos ...  sous peine de pente glissante vers la réponse à ta propre question...  

(ca va là non...j'abuse pas trop hein ? )


----------



## aCLR (5 Décembre 2011)

shub2 a dit:


> Désolé j'ai pas compris. C'est vrai que "Spinoza" ça fait un peu penser à un nom de clown.



Est-ce plus clair avec celle-là ?



yvos a dit:


> Autant la 4 fromages ou la Royale, ça me parle, autant la Spinoza, j'vois pas.
> 
> Y-a du lard dedans? :hein:







shub2 a dit:


> Je crois sentir que par ce message tu règles des comptes sur un "passif" dans un autre _thread_. La photo par hasard ?



Tu crois sentir ?! C'te blague
À lire tes interventions dans l'autre fil, il m'apparaissait que c'était plutôt toi qui avait quelque chose à régler. Comme si tu étais le premier à subir les foudres de la critique. Critiques d'autant plus inacceptable que t'en étais tout fier de ta petite image. Et comme depuis tu ne déglutis plus correctement, bah nous voilà ici à _disserter_ de la bêtise ensemble.




shub2 a dit:


> Des gens sont morts pour que la liberté d'expression



C'est bien ça le problème !
Tu nous montres un truc. On te dit ce qu'on en pense. Dans un premier temps tu prends la mouche. Puis comme tu as un peu de culture, tu convoques quelques comiques et penseurs pour nous enseigner le comment se défaire de cette sale habitude qu'est la bêtise ordinaire.



shub2 a dit:


> enfin tu vois ce que je veux dire !



Je vois surtout que mon post prend une tournure redondante


----------



## ergu (5 Décembre 2011)

shub2 a dit:


> Seuls les modérateurs de ce forum ont le pouvoir de faire cela, et ils n'en abusent pas, c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire: ils n'en abusent certes pas !



Ouais, t'as raison, c'est des feignasses payées à rien foutre.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Ouais, t'as raison, c'est des feignasses payées à rien foutre.



Ah bon, ils sont payés  ce n'est plus du bénévolat


----------



## Bassman (5 Décembre 2011)

Super ! Pile poil ce qui me fallait pour le dernier mot.

Qu'est ce que la bêtise ?

C'est à la fois simple et complexe. Simple parce qu'on l'explique toujours simplement, mais complexe par ce que sa manifestation est forcément teintée de tout un tas de paramètres, comme le niveau social, la culture, l'orientation politique, sexuelle, la religion éventuellement, et que sais-je encore.

Car oui, la bêtise est une notion individuelle ou de groupe dont chacun à sa propre interprétation.

Si chacun peut en avoir sa propre interprétation, c'est donc qu'il s'agit là d'une notion particulièrement subjective que ses propres connaissances définiront.

La bêtise fait avant tout appel à la "logique". Ce qui est logique pour un, ne le sera pas forcément pour un autre.
L'autre risque donc fortement de se retrouver dans la catégorie des "gens bêtes" du premier.

La bêtise pouvant prendre toute forme, peut on donc définir la bêtise ?

Bien difficile à dire. La définition technique nous offre 3 sens :

- Manque d'intelligence, de jugement.
- Propos ou action inepte.
- Objet futile.


J'ai souvenir d'un mec  (25 ans) ayant jeté des pâtes dans de l'eau froide, mis la casserole sur le feu, et ayant attendu 12 minutes après que l'eau ait commencée à bouillir.
Bien entendu, c'était immangeable, et le type en question passait pour un crétin fini.

Ne pas savoir cuire des pâtes ! A 25 piges !! Quel crétin !!!

Et ben vous me croirez (ou pas. Mais c'est pas comme si j'en avais qqchose à faire), mais le type sortait de Polytechnique, avec mention.


Polytechnique hein, pas le concours de police. Les types de l'élite, le must du must de l'intelligence, la future crème de la nation.
Manifestement, de la crème rance.

Comme quoi, l'intelligence est aussi appliquée à un domaine particulier. Ce qui ferait bondir n'importe qui se faisant un tant soit peu a manger (en plus, c'est écrit sur le paquet de pâtes), et sans doute encore plus le chef cuisinier, ne fait pas tilter notre polytechnicien, aussi brillant soit il.

Voici donc un manque caractéristique d'intelligence.


Imaginons maintenant, un forum qui parlerai du monde Apple.

Soucieux des règles d'utilisations de son forum, mais voulant tout de même rassembler cette belle communauté (nous verrons demain la définition de communauté), l'administrateur se dit un jour, on pourrait laisser parler gentiment de hackintosh, mais sans vocation à devenir source de warez. Non, juste de l'échange sur les difficultés, les trucs connus, bref comment s'en sortir dans se vaste monde d'internet.

Mais attention ! Il faut des limites, sinon c'est la portes ouvertes à toutes les fenêtres des toutes les dérives possibles et inimaginables. 
Mise noire sur blanc, on ne peut que s'incliner devant la lecture de ces quelques lignes : 


> Toute forme de discussion autour du piratage dans son sens de détournement de ressources informatiques, et dans son sens de violation du droit d'auteur, sont formellement interdites dans ce forum : les sujets seront supprimés et leurs auteurs avertis, voire suspendus.



Bon alors, j'aurais juste une toute petite question de rien du tout.
Le hackintosh, c'est une violation du droit d'auteur (la licence de Mac OS X) non ? Donc on a le droit de parler de hackintosh dans ce forum, mais quand même pas le droit, parce que bon, c'est pas légal-légal tout ça.

Voici donc un propos particulièrement inepte.

La dernière définition, nous parle d'un objet futile, donc que l'on aime bien, mais totalement inutile.
Cependant, comme l'expression le dit, ce qui est inutile est parfaitement indispensable.


La bêtise est donc indispensable à l'Humanité (pas le journal), et l'Humanité est peuplée de crétins, tout dépend du côté où on les regarde.

En vous remerciant, bonsoir.


----------



## tirhum (5 Décembre 2011)

Tiens ?!... 
J'ai cru voir des mouches ?!... :love::love:


----------



## yvos (5 Décembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Tiens ?!...
> J'ai cru voir des mouches ?!... :love::love:



Une grosse trace de pneu


----------



## ergu (5 Décembre 2011)

Y s'mettent à deux pour écrire trois lignes, l'a raison shub2, c'est vraiment des feignasses, les modos !

shub Guevara avec nous !


----------



## Fìx (5 Décembre 2011)

Eh beh..... on en apprend ici! 

Jusqu'ici, j'voyais la bêtise comme quelque chose de parallélépipèdique à arrêtes arrondies, blanc à striures colorées et sucré.... 

Comme quoi on croit savoir.... pis en fait.... :hein:


----------



## gKatarn (5 Décembre 2011)

Encore un beau fil que voilà  





















/me pense que Frère Nephou a voulu sa mort en le transférant ici


----------



## unizu carn (5 Décembre 2011)

Je m'excuse de m'immiscer par une question aussi béotienne, mais Spinoza, c'est bien le type qui encule Hegel à sec avec une poignée de sable ?

Y'avait un type qui disait ça tout le temps, dans ce forum. Il s'est barré.
Y'avait un type aussi, un type immense, qui signait ses messages avec une très belle phrase, "La peau humaine sépare le monde en deux espaces, : coté couleurs, côté douleurs". Une phrase de Paul Valéry. Un type qui me manque, et pas seulement dans cette discussion mal emmanchée.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2011)

unizu carn a dit:


> Je m'excuse de m'immiscer par une question aussi béotienne, mais Spinoza, c'est bien le type qui encule Hegel à sec avec une poignée de sable ?
> 
> Y'avait un type qui disait ça tout le temps, dans ce forum. Il s'est barré.
> Y'avait un type aussi, un type immense, qui signait ses messages avec une très belle phrase, "La peau humaine sépare le monde en deux espaces, : coté couleurs, côté douleurs". Une phrase de Paul Valéry. Un type qui me manque, et pas seulement dans cette discussion mal emmanchée.



Les absents ont tort  
D'autres ont pris la relève, avec plus ou moins de bonheur.
Certains ont la faculté de pimenter le sujet ... je pense à P...H... bref quoi 
En aurais-je oublié ... oui certainement ... sorry


----------



## Bassman (5 Décembre 2011)

unizu carn a dit:


> Je m'excuse de m'immiscer par une question aussi béotienne, mais Spinoza, c'est bien le type qui encule Hegel à sec avec une poignée de sable ?
> 
> Y'avait un type qui disait ça tout le temps, dans ce forum. Il s'est barré.
> Y'avait un type aussi, un type immense, qui signait ses messages avec une très belle phrase, "La peau humaine sépare le monde en deux espaces, : coté couleurs, côté douleurs". Une phrase de Paul Valéry. Un type qui me manque, et pas seulement dans cette discussion mal emmanchée.



Paul Valery, c'est celui qui chantait "Aimons-nous vivants" ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h50 ----------




xondousan a dit:


> Les absents ont tort
> D'autres ont pris la relève, avec plus ou moins de bonheur.
> Certains ont la faculté de pimenter le sujet ... je pense à P...H... bref quoi
> En aurais-je oublié ... oui certainement ... sorry



Le soucis de P H, c'est sa neutralité.


----------



## unizu carn (5 Décembre 2011)

Bassman a dit:


> Paul Valery, c'est celui qui chantait "Aimons-nous vivants" ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h50 ----------
> 
> ...



Le souci. Sans s. Espèce de saucisse. à poils.


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Décembre 2011)

Bassman a dit:


> Le soucis de P H, c'est sa neutralité.



Il est suisse ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Décembre 2011)

Bassman a dit:


> (nous verrons demain la définition de communauté)



Vivement demain :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2011)

Bassman a dit:


> Le soucis de P H, c'est sa neutralité.



Encore une bêtise ... surannée


----------



## Polo35230 (5 Décembre 2011)

Bassman a dit:


> Paul Valery, c'est celui qui chantait "Aimons-nous vivants" ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h50 ----------
> 
> ...





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Il est suisse ?



Non, petit...


----------



## ergu (5 Décembre 2011)

Bassman a dit:


> "Aimons-nous vivants".



Oui.
Parce que morts, c'est dégueulasse.



unizu carn a dit:


> à poils.



Oui.
Beau programme.
Je vote pour.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2011)

La bêtise ? C'est quoi ? Je sais pas trop en fait.

Mais les bêtises en tout cas je sais ce que c'est. C'est ce que fait Sabine Paturel quand il est pas là.

En tout cas si vous cherchez une illustration de la bêtise, prenez pas Ergu comme modèle. Vous perdrez votre temps car ça colle pas avec. 
Lui il est comme d'hab' le Ergu. Impeccable et percutant. 

Maintenant je vais aller voir ce qu'il raconte sur Karl Marx l'autre là.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Décembre 2011)

Sabine Paturel, elle en pense quoi?


----------



## ergu (5 Décembre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> En tout cas si vous cherchez une illustration de la bêtise, prenez pas Ergu comme modèle. Vous perdrez votre temps car ça colle pas avec.
> Lui il est comme d'hab' le Ergu. Impeccable et percutant.



'tain, comment tu me mets la pression, là !
Je ne vais plus oser sortir de connerie après ça.
Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## Romuald (5 Décembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> 'tain, comment tu me mets la pression, là !
> Je ne vais plus oser sortir de connerie après ça.
> Hé, hé, hé.


Ben t'as qu'à prendre un deuxième pseudo.
Avec un avatar à crête rouge, pour bien marquer la différence


----------



## ergu (5 Décembre 2011)

shub2 a dit:


> Malheureusement, les certitudes dans la vie peuvent être meurtrières: la religion en est hélas un bon exemple.



Lisant ça.
Constatant au fil de tes posts ton sens inné du second degré, de la distance et de l'ironie.
Et découvrant une photo de Benoit XVI comme photo de ton profil.

Je me pose des questions.

'fin bon.
J'dis ça, j'dis rien.


----------



## da capo (5 Décembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Et découvrant une photo de Benoit XVI comme photo de ton profil.



Tu es limite inquisiteur



[désabonnement du fil]


----------



## ziommm (6 Décembre 2011)

C'est bête.


----------



## ergu (6 Décembre 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Tu es limite inquisiteur
> 
> 
> 
> [désabonnement du fil]



Hé, hé,
petit fripon.

Je suis curieux.
Et, ici comme ailleurs, libre à l'objet de ma curiosité de me répondre ou pas.


----------



## shub2 (6 Décembre 2011)

Quel niveau ici ! 
On dirait un chahut au fond d'un amphithéâtre où tout le monde rigole, dit n'importe quoi et s'envoie des avions en papier. Très jeune la population sur ce forum quand même !
Bon je retourne faire de l'informatique, bidouiller Photoshop et peut-être acheter un Nikon pour faire de la photo. Au moins, quand on parle informatique ou photo, on ne s'engueule pas et on a pas droit a des remarques profondément .. stupides !

Quoi qu'on puisse toujours s'engueuler pour des questions d'esthétiques, les questions d'esthétiques c'est aussi un sujet qui fâche ou peut fâcher. Je connais bien le problème les loulous!

N'oubliez de prendre vos polycopiés à la fin du cours!


----------



## tirhum (6 Décembre 2011)

Ite missa est (bis)...



shub2 a dit:


> Au moins, quand on parle informatique ou photo,  on ne s'engueule pas et on a pas droit a des remarques profondément ..  stupides !


Si, si...
Suffit de parcourir le forum...
Surtout "portfolio"...


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Décembre 2011)

shub2 a dit:


> Bon je retourne faire de l'informatique, bidouiller Photoshop et peut-être acheter un Nikon pour faire de la photo.





tirhum a dit:


> Ite missa est (bis)...



Vous vous répètez... :rateau:
Et seul tirhum l'admet


----------



## ergu (6 Décembre 2011)

shub2 a dit:


> Quel niveau ici !
> On dirait un chahut au fond d'un amphithéâtre où tout le monde rigole, dit n'importe quoi et s'envoie des avions en papier. Très jeune la population sur ce forum quand même !



Ouais.
La vie, c'est trop sérieux pour en rigoler, surtout dans l'arrière-cour d'un forum informatique où se joue le destin du monde - tu as raison.

Qu'est-ce que la bêtise ?
Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2011)

shub2 a dit:


> Quel niveau ici !



Ah bon 





> On dirait un chahut au fond d'un amphithéâtre où tout le monde rigole, dit n'importe quoi et s'envoie des avions en papier. Très jeune la population sur ce forum quand même !


 j'fous quoi ici .?. toujours jeune 

Tiens donc 





> Au moins, quand on parle informatique ou photo, on ne s'engueule pas et on a pas droit a des remarques profondément .. stupides !


 mais qui s'engueule ? on échange nos impressions 

Et puis quoi 





> Bon je retourne faire de l'informatique, *bidouiller Photoshop* et peut-être acheter un Nikon pour faire de la photo.


 Vas-y fonce ... tu verras


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Décembre 2011)

La bêtise, n'est-ce pas lancer des débats et ne pas supporter les réponses, quelles qu'elles soient ?


----------



## Romuald (6 Décembre 2011)

shub2 a dit:


> Très jeune la population sur ce forum quand même !


Tu nous ferais pas une fixette, la ? En tout cas c'est plutôt un compliment, vu l'âge de certains posteurs, ça prouve qu'ils ne sont pas vieux dans leur tête 


shub2 a dit:


> Bon je retourne .../... bidouiller Photoshop et peut-être acheter un Nikon pour faire de la photo. .../...


Oh pitin...










non, rien...


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (6 Décembre 2011)

La bêtise, moi j'aime, mais sous une seule forme... quand elle se cambre....:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Décembre 2011)

Encore un adepte de la bétise claquée :love:


----------



## shub2 (6 Décembre 2011)

*Autoportrait de l'artiste en skieur (avec Dieu en arrière-plan)*


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Décembre 2011)

Va falloir essuyer toute cette vilaine morve bleue.
Ca fait pas photogénique...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Décembre 2011)

On devrait bloquer l'usage de Photoshop aux gens qui n'ont pas acheté la licence...


----------



## vg93179 (6 Décembre 2011)

shub2 a dit:


> *Autoportrait de l'artiste en skieur (avec Dieu en arrière-plan)*



Tu cumules quand même


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Décembre 2011)

shub2 a dit:


> *Autoportrait de l'artiste en skieur (avec Dieu en arrière-plan)*



T'es un flagellant, toi


----------



## ergu (6 Décembre 2011)

shub2 a dit:


> *Autoportrait de l'artiste en skieur (avec Dieu en arrière-plan)*



Ton sujet ne donne pas ce que tu en attendais, alors d'abord tu boudes et ensuite tu le sabordes.

Mais qu'est-ce que tu peux être jeune dans ton attitude, quand même !


----------



## tirhum (6 Décembre 2011)

En parlant d'informatique, de niveau et de toshop...



shub2 a dit:


> *Autoportrait de l'artiste en skieur (avec Dieu en arrière-plan)*





shub2 a dit:


> Quel niveau ici !
> (...)
> Bon je retourne faire de l'informatique, bidouiller Photoshop et peut-être acheter un Nikon pour faire de la photo.
> (...)
> ...


- effectivement, quel niveau de photomontage !...
- faut arrêter ou bosser fort, très très fort et beaucoup, très beaucoup...
- ce ne sont pas quelques polycopiés qui vont pouvoir t'aider à améliorer ce genre de catastrophe visuelle... 


:afraid:


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2011)

Un truc pour choper le spleen ça. :affraid:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Décembre 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> La bêtise, moi j'aime, mais sous une seule forme... quand elle se cambre....:love:



eh merde je peux pas te coup d'bouler !
bon ca donne faim ton histoire !


----------



## Bassman (6 Décembre 2011)

shub2 a dit:


> Quel niveau ici !
> On dirait un chahut au fond d'un amphithéâtre où tout le monde rigole, dit n'importe quoi et s'envoie des avions en papier. Très jeune la population sur ce forum quand même !
> Bon je retourne faire de l'informatique, bidouiller Photoshop et peut-être acheter un Nikon pour faire de la photo. Au moins, quand on parle informatique ou photo, on ne s'engueule pas et on a pas droit a des remarques profondément .. stupides !
> 
> ...



Bah alors mon Kiki ?!


C'est vrai qu'il a l'air rigolo cuila


----------



## gKatarn (6 Décembre 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> La bêtise, moi j'aime, mais sous une seule forme... quand elle se cambre....:love:



Gourmande  :love:



shub2 a dit:


> *Autoportrait de l'artiste en skieur (avec Dieu en arrière-plan)*



Tu as le mode d'emploi de photoshop ? Et un peu de fibre artistique ? Et du temps devant toi pour travailler le photomontage ?


----------



## ergu (6 Décembre 2011)

shub2 a dit:


> On dirait un chahut


entre les draps


shub2 a dit:


> au fond d'un amphithéâtre


entre les cuisses.



shub2 a dit:


> tout le monde rigole,  dit n'importe quoi


entre les draps


shub2 a dit:


> et s'envoie des avions en papier.


entre les cuisses.


----------



## Romuald (6 Décembre 2011)

shub2 a dit:


> Bon je retourne faire de l'informatique, bidouiller Photoshop et peut-être acheter un Nikon pour faire de la photo.





Romuald a dit:


> Oh pitin...





shub2 a dit:


> *montage poucrate*


*

Ca n'aura pas trainé. Pas sur que l'achat d'un Nikon s'impose.*


----------



## gKatarn (6 Décembre 2011)

'spice di Nikon 



























:rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Décembre 2011)

Ouais
Même l'achat d'un appareil photo n'est pas tellement utile...


----------



## tirhum (6 Décembre 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> La bêtise, moi j'aime, mais sous une seule forme... quand elle se cambre....:love:





gKatarn a dit:


> Gourmande  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Décembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> ....



Bonjour Madaaaaaaaaaame !:love::love::love:


----------



## 'chon (6 Décembre 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Un truc pour choper le spleen ça. :affraid:



C'est clair..! :hein:

[YOUTUBE]NbSp_xEa3PI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (6 Décembre 2011)

Pire que le spleen, le bourdon qu'il me file, le beau Bryan...

Par contre la version d'Ella dans les oreilles avec ce qu'il faut dans le verre, et tout va bien 






  [YOUTUBE]mshV7ug8cdE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nexka (6 Décembre 2011)

Ah ben voilà!!!  
Trois ans que je suis pas venue sur ce forum et j'ai toujours pas le droit de bouler certains sous prétexte que je les boules trop  Mais c'est quoi encore ces conn.... :mouais: bêtises!!!


----------



## 'chon (6 Décembre 2011)

Ça me va! Le bourbon.. 

On trinque quand même? Tchin.. !

j'ai pas inventé la machine à cambrer les bananes mais ça ne s'invente pas ça..


----------



## frankie00 (7 Décembre 2011)

En fait faut faire juste que passer: quel défouloir ici !

Pour un thread sur la bêtise c'est pas raté: y'a pas besoin de chercher loin la bêtise. 

Que donneront ces loupiots dans 20 ans avec une femme, des gosses et un boulot de cadre financier à la BNP ? Se souviendront-ils de toutes les c.. qu'ils ont dites ici ?

Je propose comme thème de thread: _les forums sont-ils un substitut phallique aux graffitis dans les pissotières pour des adolescents post-pubères_?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2011)

La bêtise c'est faire du tort à un ami ou une amie et se comporter de manière inappropriée. C'est mal évaluer une situation. Rien de grave, avec l&#8217;expérience on apprend à faire moins de_ bêtises_. Sauf que des personnes intéressantes et avec qui les connexions se font sont rares et précieuses.


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Décembre 2011)

frankie00 a dit:


> En fait faut faire juste que passer: quel défouloir ici !
> 
> Pour un thread sur la bêtise c'est pas raté: y'a pas besoin de chercher loin la bêtise.
> 
> ...



Ah tiens, t'as changé de pseudo? :sleep:

Tiens, j'en ai une de définition, du coup : la bêtise, c'est penser que personne ne se rendra compte qu'on s'est créé un double pseudo.


----------



## Romuald (7 Décembre 2011)

Trop fort le Bobby


----------



## tirhum (7 Décembre 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah tiens, t'as changé de pseudo? :sleep:
> 
> Tiens, j'en ai une de définition, du coup : la bêtise, c'est penser que  personne ne se rendra compte qu'on s'est créé un double pseudo.


Et ça vaut un ban...
(fallait pas poster de photo... )


----------



## aCLR (7 Décembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Et ça vaut un ban...
> (fallait pas poster de photo... )



Quelle bêtise


----------



## tirhum (7 Décembre 2011)

CQFD...


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2011)

frankie00 a dit:


> Que donneront ces loupiots dans 20 ans avec une femme, des gosses et un boulot de cadre financier à la BNP ? Se souviendront-ils de toutes les c.. qu'ils ont dites ici ?



Merde. On s'connait ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Décembre 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> La bêtise c'est



simplement moi


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2011)

Le bêtise ça peut être aussi de culpabiliser alors qu'on n'a rien fait de mal. La bêtise c'est d'être faible et de manquer de confiance en soi, c'est de croire qu'on peut devenir ami avec quelqu'un sur un forum alors que tout cela n'est qu'illusion et virtuel.


----------



## da capo (7 Décembre 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> c'est de croire qu'on peut devenir ami avec quelqu'un sur un forum alors que tout cela n'est qu'illusion et virtuel.



non ça c'est de la naïveté.

mais MA bêtise c'est de le faire remarquer


----------



## camisol (8 Décembre 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Le bêtise ça peut être aussi de culpabiliser alors qu'on n'a rien fait de mal. La bêtise c'est d'être faible et de manquer de confiance en soi, c'est de croire qu'on peut devenir ami avec quelqu'un sur un forum alors que tout cela n'est qu'illusion et virtuel.



D'abord, on dit LA bétise.
Sans dec.
Ensuite, c'est pas parce que t'es faible et que tu manques de confiance en toi, et que par conséquent t'es jamais arrivé à transformer une relation forumesque soit disant virtuelle en expérience sexuelle librement consentie entre adultes consentants qui faut faire des généralités, mon gars.
Sans dec.
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2011)

camisol a dit:


> D'abord, on dit LA bétise.
> Sans dec.
> Ensuite, c'est pas parce que t'es faible et que tu manques de confiance en toi, et que par conséquent t'es jamais arrivé à transformer une relation forumesque soit disant virtuelle en expérience sexuelle librement consentie entre adultes consentants qui faut faire des généralités, mon gars.
> Sans dec.
> :rateau:




Disons qu'en ce qui concerne la fait d'être faible ou de manquer de confiance en soi je ne parlais pas particulièrement de moi, je suis, nous sommes tous en évolution permanente, nous sommes tous capables de bêtises, de conneries. Mal évaluer une situation ou se comprter de façon un peu bête c'est humain. Il faut savoir pardonner à soi même et aux autres. L&#8217;important c'est d&#8217;avancer et de ne pas refaire les mêmes erreurs.

La bêtise c'est aussi pour moi les personnes ayant une trop grande confiance en elles.


----------



## camisol (8 Décembre 2011)

Oui, si tu veux, et pour que tu puisses passer une bonne nuit sereine et apaisée, j'admets que tu ne dis pas que des conneries.
Mais qu'il te manque quand même une pointe d'humour.



> La bêtise c'est aussi pour moi les personnes ayant une trop grande confiance en elles.



Ah oui mais ça, je m'en cogne, je suis pas une personne, je suis un personnage. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2011)

> que tu puisses passer une bonne nuit sereine et apaisée


Merci de te préoccuper de mon bien être nocturne, tout va bien.



> Ah oui mais ça, je m'en cogne, je suis pas une personne, je suis un personnage.


Je ne te visais pas spécifiquement quand je parlais des personnes ayant une trop grande confiance en elles.



> t'es jamais arrivé à transformer une relation forumesque soit disant  virtuelle en expérience sexuelle librement consentie entre adultes  consentants qui faut faire des généralités, mon gars.


Ça n'était pas mon but, je ne recherche pas cela.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Décembre 2011)

Ca devient débile ce fil.


----------



## Bassman (9 Décembre 2011)

camisol a dit:


> D'abord, on dit LA bétise.
> Sans dec.
> Ensuite, c'est pas parce que t'es faible et que tu manques de confiance en toi, et que par conséquent t'es jamais arrivé à transformer une relation forumesque soit disant virtuelle en expérience sexuelle librement consentie entre adultes consentants qui faut faire des généralités, mon gars.
> Sans dec.
> :rateau:



D'ailleurs puisque tu en parles,





Tu suces ?


----------



## Nephou (9 Décembre 2011)

Bassman a dit:


> D'ailleurs puisque tu en parles,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et cest sur cette superbe illustration que lon peut fermer la chose


----------

